# Booster for digitrax zephyr (setup question)



## SFgiantsfan (Sep 5, 2010)

So I was able to use my digitrax zephyr to power my bachmann 3 truck Shay (dcc/sound), but I don't think it will handle more then that. (well, maybe one more loco...). But just to be on the safe side I think I'm going to pick up their 200+ 8 amp booster only unit. 

My question is, do I connect both the booster and zephyr to the rails, with just a loconet wire between them? (does it matter if I use the "A" or "B" port?). 

Thanks.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

no one or the other to the rails if you want 8 amps you would hook the boster to the loconet and the track while disconcting the zepher from the track ......

you will also need a power supply for the boster


----------



## SFgiantsfan (Sep 5, 2010)

Ok, so if I understand correctly: 

Power source —> Booster


----------



## SFgiantsfan (Sep 5, 2010)

Im going to use a MeanWell SP-200-24 power source. 24V, 8.4 amps (~8 Amps as suggested by digitrax).


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

no the zep will be just fine without an output to the track


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Leave the track output of the Zephyr connected to your HO layout, simply run LocoNet to the DB200 and connect IT to the large scale layout. 

The Zephyr doesn't need to know anything. If you don't want to drive track, don't use the track leads.


----------

